# Asking for help dont know what to do .



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi there everyone my name is Mark . I live in Australia .

I have a problem with two members on this forum Mark user name Audible Physics which has nothing to do with AP anymore and Dave user name DAT .

I went in on the pre-order for itimid8r a 8 driver in the classified forums that i have paid 360 dollars for 8s and a 115 dollars shipping which at first Mark was running then Dave posted publicly that he had taken over the pre order and would send out drivers .

When Dave took over pre order i sent him my shipping address a copy of the paypal receipt and thought that was it .

Anyway things drag on and i see people on diyma are getting there drivers ,but try to be patient as im in Australia .

After a while i think to myself whats going on so i email Dave ,after not giving me a straight answer for over 6 emails ,Dave finally tells me ive got your 360 dollars for drivers but i did not get the shipping money im not sending them .
I emailed Mark and told him whats going on ,he said he would send drivers but have not heard anything since .

So at this point im done i have had enough ,im sick of these two blaming each other why i have not received 8s, i dont want these 8s as it seems way to much stress for a set of drivers .I do not know who is bs me and do not know who to trust .

So i email Dave to ask can you please give me the 360 dollars of mine you have and he says no get it off Mark .

At the same time i have emailed Mark asking for shipping money back but have not heard anything .

At this point i feel DISRESPECTED ,like i have been STOLEN from and LIED to .

So you tell me what i should do ?

This is a last ditch effort bringing it public to try and get one of these two 
people to do the right thing .I cant post in the classified forum in the pre sales thread .


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ouch, sorry to hear. Sounds like you got caught up in a pissing match. Surely someone will make it right. I've met mark once, and he seemed to be a cool guy.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I've dealt with DAT/Dave for a while and have always found him to be a good guy. Do you have proof of your payments to Mark? (for the shipping, which is what seems to be in dispute). 

I'm not sure, if you are outside of your pay pal guarantee window, but if not you can always complain to them about it sending them proof of payment. though if Mark has cleared out the account not sure what they can do. 

All else failing, you can take him to small claims court ( yes i know you are in AU) present your evidence, get a judgement against him, and then you can have a US collection company hound him for the recovery (they charge a modest percentage, usually between 105 and 25%). Also you can petition to have the judgment be part of Marks credit report or if he had a corporation you enter it with the BBB. However the likelyhood of actually getting anything back is slim to none, if the person has no money left to pay you. 
I'd encourage being nice to Dave and trying to work with him and come up with a solution. From what i understand, and i'm not certain of this, Dave was fulfilling the orders at his own personal loss, and had not received the funds from Mark. 

In anycase, i hope you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

quietfly yes i sent Dave paypal receipt and has proof of extra payment i made for shipping .

Seeing i sent money on the 9th of feb as it was a pre sale i doubt if paypal will help .


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

xwfalcon said:


> quietfly yes i sent Dave paypal receipt and has proof of extra payment i made for shipping .
> 
> Seeing i sent money on the 9th of feb as it was a pre sale i doubt if paypal will help .


It can't hurt to try with paypal. i've actually heard that with international stuff they are quite good. 

have you tried talking to dave and seeing if he'd spilt the the difference in shipping?
i know it sucks to pay more but better than having nothing in return....


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

quietfly said:


> It can't hurt to try with paypal. i've actually heard that with international stuff they are quite good.
> 
> have you tried talking to dave and seeing if he'd spilt the the difference in shipping?
> i know it sucks to pay more but better than having nothing in return....


Yes ive tried talking to dave over 20 emails .

Problem is im so unhappy about how i have been treated as well as no drivers and missing money issues i just want my money back as NO driver is worth this .

Its nearly 3am here i really dont need this .


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT has a good reputation on this forum with a lot of people. He stands to lose out if he doesn't make this right. I'm sure an agreement will be reached. Sorry for your headache.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

I know Mark would bend over backwards for his customers... I'm not sure what the situation is but I would suggest someone to act as a moderator between Mark and Dave to help you in this matter...


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks to all the guys saying hope you get this sorted means a lot .

I thought they were both good people to deal with on diyma , after all i had read ,just not finding this to be the case .

I would love some one over there to moderate between the two to get this sorted .

At the end of the day that is why i have gone public ,to try and get one of these people do not care which one to STAND UP and do the RIGHT THING .


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

xwfalcon said:


> Thanks to all the guys saying hope you get this sorted means a lot .
> 
> I thought they were both good people to deal with on diyma , after all i had read ,just not finding this to be the case .
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat as you are and looking for a response from Mark regarding replacement of my Arian Drivers which had some issues.

Even after lots of PM's no reply so far. lets see where this thread goes now


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds to me like Marc cashed the check and Dave got stuck with the bill. Personally I would say I would trust Dave with my money and reputation, but I have countless times and he has yet to let me down. 
I say your equipment should be sent to Mark, the tracking number posted here, and he ship the product to you  Dave takes a hit on the product as he didn't get any of the money and he is providing it, and Mark shares in the responsibility to get to Aus. 
Bottom line is that you are taken care of man. 

Hell if your not taken care of in a timely manner and The ball is dropped my anyone but Dave, I will ship you my set of intimid8ers and work on another set from those two.

Jesse


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

piyush7243 i to had a problem with a driver that i bought ,i ended up after the same people above were not helping me,going straight to the designer ,builder of the speakers who has been more than helpful .
So if you know who builds Arian Drivers maybe tell them your problem .
Hope this helps .


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Jesse you have given me a tiny bit of hope that this will get sorted .

Mark


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok guys i just got am email from Fedex tracking saying a 18 lbs parcel is being shipped from JEFFERSONVILLE, IN to JENKINSBURG, GA .I dont know what this for or whats going on .


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Jenkinsburg, ga is to Mark


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

splaudiohz said:


> It sounds to me like Marc cashed the check and Dave got stuck with the bill. Personally I would say I would trust Dave with my money and reputation, but I have countless times and he has yet to let me down.
> I say your equipment should be sent to Mark, the tracking number posted here, and he ship the product to you  Dave takes a hit on the product as he didn't get any of the money and he is providing it, and Mark shares in the responsibility to get to Aus.
> Bottom line is that you are taken care of man.
> 
> ...



Yes ! I dropped off the package real early today, I decided to just send a pair to Mark Brooks - the guy you bought them from and since he collected the shipping fees for it, hopefully he will get them out to you. Expected to arrive Thursday to Mark. So keep in touch with him.

FEDEX info:


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok DAT i just emailed Mark ,telling him you were sending drivers to him for me and he was expected to ship to me .

Lets see what happens next .


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Mark has just emailed me saying if he receives the drivers he will send them ,i have given him the info for tracking in this thread .He also mentioned if he does not get the drivers he has no problem with paying me the 115 dollars shipping .

Now its just a waiting game to see when the 8s arrive i think ,i hope they arrive undamaged as imagine there is 2 angry people with me at the moment but i felt i had no choice .

Thanks to everyone on diyma who helped and supported me ,i think its resolved now ,time will tell .

I will post any updates in this matter till i think it is fully done with .

Thanks again fellow diyma members to who of you had the courage to help me out when i asked for it .


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Make sure you let everyone know if all goes as planned. People's reputations are at stake. Glad everything seems sorted out bro!


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

No problem bro ,
i did not make the decision lightly to post this thread as i am self employed and know how long it takes to make a good reputation and how quickly it takes to ruin it .


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave is a stand up guy, i'm glad things look to be working out


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I doubt Dave would do anything wrong. I just had a smooth transaction with him. (Traded with him and gladly sent my item first because of his amazing rep on this site). Hopefully it works out


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

xwfalcon said:


> Mark has just emailed me saying *if* he receives the drivers he will send them ,i have given him the info for tracking in this thread .He also mentioned *if *he does not get the drivers he has no problem with paying me the 115 dollars shipping .
> 
> Now its just a waiting game to see when the 8s arrive i think ,i hope they arrive undamaged as imagine there is 2 angry people with me at the moment but i felt i had no choice .
> 
> ...



Too many 'IF's there. Dave shipped them and provided a tracking number. IF they do not arrive then it is on FedEx. 

Please keep us in the loop. This is a time sensitive matter. You should not have waited this long.


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been keeping an eye on tracking provided ,which is in vehicle ready for delivery .

I hope Mark keeps his end of the deal and i receive shipping info to conform 8s have been sent to me .We will soon find out ,will post update as soon as have conformation .


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Our records indicate that the following shipment has been delivered:*

Ship (P/U) date: May 14, 2013
Delivery date: May 16, 2013 10:05 AM
Delivery location: Jenkinsburg, GA
Service type: FedEx Ground
Packaging type: Package
Number of pieces: 1
Weight: 18.00 lb.

Tracking number: 226293415001397


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like Dave did right by you, as i knew he would. Now lets see if Mark does....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just a guess on my part, but when the money runs out, you take it up the A$$$ !


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

quietfly said:


> Looks like Dave did right by you, as i knew he would. Now lets see if Mark does....


Mark sounds like a good guy, wonder what happened lately to cause the lack in 'product to customer' rumors. I did buy a Mosconi amp from him about 8 months ago I never did get and never did hear back from him on the money paid of the status on the amp, but I guess I will be out that large chunk of change unless Dave is going to clean up all of the messes made. I feel bad for the ones waiting on product, but I also feel bad for what ever put Mark in this position.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Life happens, i hope Mark ends up on his feet. I'm thankful that there are still some standup people to do the right things (dave/dat) but that being said. "*ˌkæviːɑːt ˈɛmptɔr/* (Buyer beware) it falls upon ourselves to be weary and diligent.


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

I emailed Mark about half an hour ago,

Told him that according to tracking DAT has provided on this site ,you have the drivers please send me tracking info when you ship them to me .

Waiting for reply ,off to work now will update when i get back if not earlier if i get the chance .


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

I am disappointed to report Mark has not contacted me regarding shipment .

Was really hoping with your help i would get this sorted ,all can hope is he ships them today .


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

YIKES! 
Dave......sounds like you tried to clean up a MUCH bigger mess then anticipated huh? 
Thats what you get for trying to do right by all involved initially my friend  (jk, really good of you)
Sorry man...... Keep fighting the good fight! 

There is a HUGE difference between a GREAT competitor and an even adequate business man........ This thread being Exhibit A. 
Sorry to the OP..... There is a TON more that your likely not aware of.....Dave's playing janitor on a VERY large scale here........ I do hope you end up with your drivers though....


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Mark just emailed me and told me drivers would be shipped no later than Tuesday .

Stay tuned as soon as i have any info good or bad you guys will be the first to know .


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Good news man!
You did the right thing. Good job on handling the situation.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, looks like another good one to watch ..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Yea, looks like another good one to watch ..


Yes 

I see you decide to upgrade to better amps...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> Yes
> 
> I see you decide to upgrade to better amps...


Ohhhhhhh, loving the Brax in the sig.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Sub'd...............


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

DAT said:


> Yes
> 
> I see you decide to upgrade to better amps...


Unfortunately you haven't upgraded your work ethics yet.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> Unfortunately you haven't upgraded your work ethics yet.


I'm not sure how to interpret that. Was that a low blow or a friendly jab. In any case it was a pretty clever response. Just not sure how to take it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

splaudiohz said:


> I'm not sure how to interpret that. Was that a low blow or a friendly jab. In any case it was a pretty clever response. Just not sure how to take it.


 I would say an accurate blow, not so much a low one. Dave knows well and good where my position is on him and his devious acts.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> I would say an accurate blow, not so much a low one. Dave knows well and good where my position is on him and his devious acts.


Gotcha. Good mental note.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

“You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Now now guys. We don't need another "North vs South" conflict. Lmao. I like everyone on here and accept their flaws and differences. I have my subscriptions of issues, but I also know people can change. Life is a work in progress


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

People can always change, but only if they wish to... I've sat on the sidelines during this entire intimed8r fiasco. It has truly left a very bad taste in my mouth as I'm familiar with Mark, Rishi and Dave.... I don't believe I know everything that took place but I do know more that what has been brought up on DIYMA. I can say that I feel Mark has been setup to be crucified on this forum. What I'm not sure of us just how this has been planned out....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

DAT said:


> “You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”


Quoting books now ? Fair enough. Although I can provide facts, not opinions. You really wanna play that game Dave ?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

You know this has gone on long enough. I will make this short and simple. I had some major personal issue I had to deal with. So I was down for a bit over a month. Within this time a lot happen. Everyone knew how to contact me. Call me. If you called me you got me. email it took some time, PM even more as I was not coming around here very much. My number is public knowledge. 

The this thing with 8" was done behind my back and without my knowledge. I was finding out at the sometime everyone else was. I know and have the truth in texts and emails. People have seen them and they know the truth. I was blind sided. Really most here knew before I did what was going on. I had to investigate myself to find out what was really going on as I could not believe it myself. Even the people who know the entire story I asked please not to post on here as it will all play out. But at some point enough is enough.

Dave you know exactly how this went down and you continue to lie to people about it. I called you friend and went out my way for you. You stayed in my home and eat my moms cooking (if was good or not) You simple went behind my back and did all this. But it is fine, do you and I honestly from the bottom of my soul wish you the best of luck. I am not here to drag anyone through the dirt. Just do you and be successful. I will as I have clear mind!!
*That all I will say about that!!!*

I just have to make sure what you have done is fixed on my end and if anyone that knows me know I will do all i can to do so. You know Dave you have put in a bad please in my life. You know all i was dealing with. But yet you still did what you did behind my back and This has nothing to do with AP. So Fine!! So once more sir, best of luck to you. 

BUT fare warning, and I say this public, Keep the facts, real facts please!!

Lord knows i said I would not even post on here on this matter. I would let it all play out and the truth would come out.

To the OP You will get your drivers as I told you via email. It is hard enough dealing with international buyers as is on smooth transaction, let alone on one that has issues. Just like with piyush7243, it says Ohio but your in India, so working with you to figure out what is wrong is not easy. I have talk to you on the phone how many times now?

And everyone else will be take care of as always. This bull has caused me some many issue. But I have handle on it all and as always I go to war for my supporters and customers even at my own lost. 

And Don I know exactly what your talking about believe me. I know the whole story and I got it from the horse mouth sir.

*P.S. And for all you who think he was being a friend to me and helping me out in some way and fixing a issue or something, you are highly missed informed, HIGHLY. *


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

cajunner said:


> DIYMA DRAMA!
> 
> helps me to forget my own troubles for a while.


Lol.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

And this is no drama. I have better things to do then drama. It is not funny to me one bit. This is my life line for my family. And to be..... you know it fine. Just know it will all be ok.


But when someone you call friend, show they only care about what they can get. It hurts. I call very few people true friends and this gentleman was one of them.

I have to fix a lot of stuff do to this. and it will be fixed. This was my second and last post about this!! I am moving on to better things. Stay tuned.


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

DAT said:


> “You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”


He has made a informed opinion . Amazing age we live with all these electronic devices .


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

BOoM goes the dynamite!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

splaudiohz said:


> Mark sounds like a good guy, wonder what happened lately to cause the lack in 'product to customer' rumors. I did buy a Mosconi amp from him about 8 months ago I never did get and never did hear back from him on the money paid of the status on the amp, but I guess I will be out that large chunk of change unless Dave is going to clean up all of the messes made. I feel bad for the ones waiting on product, but I also feel bad for what ever put Mark in this position.


I missed this one. Someone just point it out to me. 

What put me in this position is lies and back stabbing. 

By the way what Mosconi Amp did you order from me sir. Please tell me and tell me now. Tell me your real name and what amp you ordered. I have record of every amp i have gotten for my team and guys who supported the AP product line.

Your on-line now. show me the email now, show me the transaction number NOW. Show me one email you sent me about not getting your amp. Show me one text or phone call. Next if i ever had an issue with something getting lost and it has happen, the person either got their product or there money back. So 8 months ago. let me look now, so that would be around October right. So around MECA finals right? NOT!! And why would i sell you an amp, did you run AP speakers? Please enlighten me.

This is a darn LIE.


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

SQ_MDX said:


> People can always change, but only if they wish to... I've sat on the sidelines during this entire intimed8r fiasco. It has truly left a very bad taste in my mouth as I'm familiar with Mark,Rishi and Dave.... I don't believe I know everything that took place but I do know more that what has been brought up on DIYMA. I can say that I feel Mark has been setup to be crucified on this forum. What I'm not sure of us just how this has been planned out....



Crucified ? Set up? I am not sure what you implying.Since you brought me up ,could you please be more specific as to if i should be offended by this post?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow! Interested in hearing more of the story.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow there is a real snake in this grass some where!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Audible Physics said:


> I missed this one. Someone just point it out to me.
> 
> What put me in this position is lies and back stabbing.
> 
> ...


Sure. Ill PM you. I ordered four amps from yah a while back and only got three. Was just waiting on the fourth. Ill send you my info.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Dave (DAT) seems to be getting some reputation, and not a positive one.


Nothing new Jerry, just more out in the open this time.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Wow. Hard to believe in the DAT thread about these midbasses I got the feeling he was doing Mark a favor. This sounds pretty bad.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

It's funny, Dave has been in and out of this thread a few times within the past hour but no reply. I make the comment to Jerry above and off he goes ...


_Last Activity: 1 Minute Ago
Current Activity: Creating Private Message Niebur3 _

Sorry Jerry, apparently he wants to invite you to his drama world too.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Rishi

I was not implying anything about you. You are a standup guy from all our our dealings and talks.


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

SQ_MDX said:


> Rishi
> 
> I was not implying anything about you. You are a standup guy from all our our dealings and talks.


Thank you J


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

SQ_MDX said:


> Rishi
> 
> I was not implying anything about you. You are a standup guy from all our our dealings and talks.


I agree he is .


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

6spdcoupe said:


> Nothing new Jerry, just more out in the open this time.


Don, its 3.30am for me lol. 

@ xwfalcon you awake?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Wow. Hard to believe in the DAT thread about these midbasses I got the feeling he was doing Mark a favor. This sounds pretty bad.


From what read on both threads it 'sounds' like many same about Mark but did not get ahold of him as he was occupied with family (which no one can argue as we would all do the same in his shoes). I guess the general questions to ask (not towards anyone) are: who designed the speakers and who's name was on the order form from the company. This would put the responsibility of getting them on that persons shoulders. I am sure if they were not paid or picked up when the company wanted than they would be pissed off. Unless it doesn't work like that. I'm just typing aloud as I am trying to understand everything. I don't know what the deal was or how Dave got involved. It seems like according to Marks 8" thread he designed, patented and paid for and owned the 8" speakers. Then it sounds like Dave drive over and stole them from him and started shipping at his (Dave's) expense. Has Dave taken money for any of the speakers or is he just shipping? I assume the preorder money went towards the purchase. If Dave is shipping to those who paid, and not making money off those and losing money on shipping with the additional stress of dealing with people wanting their speakers 6-7 weeks ago. Still trying to think this through. It's like a big puzzle of different threads.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Rishi S said:


> Don, its 3.30am for me lol.
> 
> @ xwfalcon you awake?


But you have to have gotten some sleep, I haven't yet !


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

splaudiohz said:


> From what read on both threads it 'sounds' like many same about Mark but did not get ahold of him as he was occupied with family (which no one can argue as we would all do the same in his shoes). I guess the general questions to ask (not towards anyone) are: who designed the speakers and who's name was on the order form from the company. This would put the responsibility of getting them on that persons shoulders. I am sure if they were not paid or picked up when the company wanted than they would be pissed off. Unless it doesn't work like that. I'm just typing aloud as I am trying to understand everything. I don't know what the deal was or how Dave got involved. It seems like according to Marks 8" thread he designed, patented and paid for and owned the 8" speakers. Then it sounds like Dave drive over and stole them from him and started shipping at his (Dave's) expense. Has Dave taken money for any of the speakers or is he just shipping? I assume the preorder money went towards the purchase. If Dave is shipping to those who paid, and not making money off those and losing money on shipping with the additional stress of dealing with people wanting their speakers 6-7 weeks ago. Still trying to think this through. It's like a big puzzle of different threads.


I would love to know what happened as well. I'm trying not to take sides here. Obviously I have no dog in this fight but I have to admit these midbasses have been looking pretty good and I got the ok to do an install in the fiancées Murano. I want to know who is honest and who is not honest for my future purchases. 

How's the Acura coming along?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I feel that I personally have sat back on the sidelines for long enough. I know the truth of what went on, as well as a few others. I have not made any posts concerning what happened, because Mark asked that we not do so. Now that the cat is out of the bag..... 

A couple of us, have read the texts and emails. I can honestly say that Mark is a great guy, but he got robbed......

Food for thought. 

I have a question for everyone. :drummer: 

"Have you all noticed that almost none of Team AP members have made any comments in any of the threads concerning the 8's, after they were ready or the new drivers for AP? 

Well I can officially say that it was not by chance.... Team AP is officially OVER. We simply refuse to put our support, behind someone with a bloody palm, asking if we were still going to be "supporting and representing the Team."


You all have no idea of what took place.


This has nothing to do with the builder of AP.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I think its great you guys are taking the high road. At some point, sooner or later even the nobodies like myself are going to know what happened. I believe you that Mark got robbed but with details I would probably black list whoever is responsible forever as I'm sure a lot of others would. I will gladly pay more money for the same product to a dealer with honesty and integrity, a good guy than I would a cut throat snake, even if what he did was perfectly legal. I found a Dyn dealer for life early on not just because he has good prices but because hes a great guy. If someone did what I think they did maybe they need to be taught humility the hard way which would be a loss of sales. Still keeping an open mind though as I've never personally been screwed over by DAT and there are two sides to every story.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Please to everyone in this Thread remove AP as a brand from this it has nothing to do with AP here or Rishi.



BuickGN said:


> I would love to know what happened as well. I'm trying not to take sides here. Obviously I have no dog in this fight but I have to admit these midbasses have been looking pretty good and I got the ok to do an install in the fiancées Murano. I want to know who is honest and who is not honest for my future purchases.
> 
> How's the Acura coming along?


The 8's are a great product, I told the builder what I wanted and how i need the driver to react in for use in the mobile environment, what. They told me what they could do and it was done. I was very happy with the results from testing. I just not happy i have not one pair, O i do now have one pair that I need to ship to the OP.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Does this explain why the AP intimid8ers we heard so much about all of a sudden became the melodic acoustic 8" drivers everyone was going on about?


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

No the 8s were never anything to do with AP from what i understand


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I'm confused...

Guess it will all come out in the wash.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

xwfalcon said:


> No the 8s were never anything to do with AP from what i understand


^^

That is correct. From the very beginning, the driver was a Melodic Acoustics offering.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Fricasseekid said:


> Well I'm confused...
> 
> Guess it will all come out in the wash.


Same here.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> That is correct. From the very beginning, the driver was a Melodic Acoustics offering.


But built to Mark's specifications? 

Why would he have a driver built with the intentions of labeling it something other than AP? I guess Melodic Acoustic is his company too?


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

AP is Rishi and i think Melodic Acoustic is Mark


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh
I get it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> I would love to know what happened as well. I'm trying not to take sides here. Obviously I have no dog in this fight but I have to admit these midbasses have been looking pretty good and I got the ok to do an install in the fiancées Murano. I want to know who is honest and who is not honest for my future purchases.


I just got off the phone with Mark, we are working toward a resolution. 

The main thing is Mark "xwfalcon" is getting his 8's shipped this week.


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

DAT said:


> I just got off the phone with Mark, we are working toward a resolution.
> 
> The main thing is Mark "xwfalcon" is getting his 8's shipped this week.


That is the main thing ,wow how you have changed your tune from the emails i have from you willing to help now that it is in public view .

Shame it had to come to this hey Dave ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Damage Control


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

xwfalcon said:


> AP is Rishi and i think Melodic Acoustic is Mark


^^

That is correct. Melodic Acoustics is the name of Mark's new company.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Well we all knew something was up when we didn't see the regular people in the lanes with us this year. Hope everything gets worked out to where you guys come back out. Was always a pleasure sharing competition stories with like minded people.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

xwfalcon said:


> That is the main thing ,wow how you have changed your tune from the emails i have from you willing to help now that it is in public view .
> 
> Shame it had to come to this hey Dave ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Damage Control


Sometimes it takes just a little to help people see what they need to do to change their methods of getting things accomplished. I think Dave just wanted you to get your product but knew he wasn't responsible for the actual shipping. I kind of saw this, so I offered to ship you my set in order to take care of a fellow DIYer not knowing Dave already shipped a set out to Mark. 

Yeah it sucks when something had to happen to make things happen, but that is how we learn and pull our heads from our asses. It looks like there was more to your speakers then we all thought, so a little confusion is (unfortunately) expected.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> Well we all knew something was up when we didn't see the regular people in the lanes with us this year. Hope everything gets worked out to where you guys come back out. Was always a pleasure sharing competition stories with like minded people.


^^

Don't worry, we will be back.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't worry, we will be back.


We hope to see you and all of your team members at the Knoxville show on June 9th. If you need ANYthing from us or our team please let me know, even if it's just directions to the show. I can supply you with my phone number. We hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

This case is more complicated than expected.Therefore I have decided Effective Immediately to represent and take control of audible physics personally.I am doing this to avoid further confusion,risk of damage that might happen and/or repair what has already been done to my brand in the USA.I am open to public opinions and suggestions regarding my decision.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

so does this mean we deal with you to get AP product now?


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

quietfly said:


> so does this mean we deal with you to get AP product now?


Exactly.Trust me its for the best


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Rishi S said:


> This case is more complicated than expected.Therefore I have decided Effective Immediately to represent and take control of audible physics personally.I am doing this to avoid further confusion,risk of damage that might happen and/or repair what has already been done to my brand in the USA.I am open to public opinions and suggestions regarding my decision.


I am sorry and unhappy you got dragged in to this .

Listen here guys i have found Rishi to be a good guy ,a stand up guy and his customer service is some of if not the best i have ever received ,not to mention the very nice drivers i think he makes .

So please do not punish this guy or his company .

Oh and by the way my relationship with AP is as a consumer and thats it .


----------



## estanley1 (May 4, 2013)

Holy shizzle. Global cluster. Cool to see the light switch method still works. Good v Evil never gets old. Point - Good guys.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Rishi S said:


> This case is more complicated than expected.Therefore I have decided Effective Immediately to represent and take control of audible physics personally.I am doing this to avoid further confusion,risk of damage that might happen and/or repair what has already been done to my brand in the USA.I am open to public opinions and suggestions regarding my decision.


So who would one go to to order some intimid8er woofers?


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Fricasseekid said:


> So who would one go to to order some intimid8er woofers?


I am not the builder of these woofers so I wouldn't know


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

xwfalcon said:


> I am sorry and unhappy you got dragged in to this .
> 
> Listen here guys i have found Rishi to be a good guy ,a stand up guy and his customer service is some of if not the best i have ever received ,not to mention the very nice drivers i think he makes .
> 
> ...


You don't have to apologize my friend.I really appreciate your support.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

So does anyone care to take a shot a reconstructing what happened? i feel as if there are HUGE gaps alluded to but that no one seems to want to share, but they will only allude to....


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

It all involves someone whom many have trusted with their money and will continue to do business with depending on the outcome. So the truth will come out one way or another. Just be patient. 

I believe people are entitled to know about the business practices of someone with whom they are entrusting money.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Truth is out. Read my post. Bottom line.* 

Next Rishi and AP had and has nothing to do with this or the Intimid8r product. So I honestly have no idea why he was even in this matter. This was and is between me and Dave. I said in my post and say again this has not one thing to do with the Audible Physics brand, not one thing. The confusion is simple to understand as i rep AP for so long, so most was trying to put two and two together. But if you have seen the site and my pre-sale post The Intimid8r was a Melodic Acoustic product not an AP product. 

Whatever Rishi choice to the with the Audible Physics Brand is his Choice, but in no way does it has anything to do with this matter. NOT ONE thing. Rishi is a great guy and it has been/is a pleasure to work with him. He was not only someone i did/do business with, but someone I truly call friend. *So please remove anything about AP from your thoughts on this matter.*

The matter of THIS fact is Dave handle things wrong and he knows this. I was in the dark and it was done behind my back, the matter of the Intimid8r, ONCE MORE NOTHING TO DO WITH AP. Yes he finally called me yesterday after I had to come on here and put this in the public eye, something i was trying to avoid at all cost. I hate dragging a matter that should be handle behind close doors to the public eye. But as I said enough is/was enough. 

Will a resolution be work out between me and Dave I have no idea as I was betrayed by someone i called friend on more then one level. And then the betrayal was brought to the public eye and tried to make it seem like I was being helped and it was the complete opposite. As I told Dave yesterday on the phone once I stop being pissed and come down in couple days I would call him and see what can be done to fix this. This is between me and him and the Intimid8r situations. It pains me i had to bring this on here. Yes I ask all the people who knew/knows what truly happen not to post. But at some point even friends get tired of lies. And they stepped up and said something. Come to find out it went a lot deeper then just the Intimid8r product, after I talked with a couple of people in this very thread.

I will say this once more, if you read my first post, then read what has been said there after and/or should I say what has not been said there after also. You can see the truth, it is in plan view.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Let me clarify - Mark and I agreed to market some 8's. So I contacted a speaker builder and worked out the logistics with Mark’s input under my Business account. 


Mark and I agreed to just Pre-sale only 12 Pair of speakers, I kept Mark at all times updated with the status of the speakers and Mark was responsible for collecting the money for the Pre-sales. 

However when the speakers came in, Mark had some personal issues that made it difficult to pay for the 12 pair of speakers. So I paid the difference, plus all the shipping to the buyers in the U.S. However Mark Pre-sold 18 pair of speakers without my knowledge, and was unable to reimburse me.

I did not want the Pre sale buyers to wait until he could pay off the remaining balance, as we 4 weeks behind already. 

Yes, I contacted Mark –He insisted I wait until he had all the money to pay for the shipment. I had the Builder pressuring me for 4 weeks to come pick up the speakers. After Mark paid a portion of the speakers I made a business call and paid the difference and picked the speakers up as a professional courtesy to the builder and to the customers. 

In the future I will do business differently. 


-Dave


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> Let me clarify - Mark and I agreed to market some 8's. So I contacted a speaker builder and worked out the logistics with Mark’s input under my Business account.
> 
> 
> Mark and I agreed to just Pre-sale only 12 Pair of speakers, I kept Mark at all times updated with the status of the speakers and Mark was responsible for collecting the money for the Pre-sales.
> ...


Well that's what you get for thinking 

Damnit Dave why can't you just make everyone happy at the same time and never piss anyone off ever?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

DAT said:


> Let me clarify - Mark and I agreed to market some 8's. So I contacted a speaker builder and worked out the logistics with Mark’s input under my Business account.
> 
> 
> Mark and I agreed to just Pre-sale only 12 Pair of speakers, I kept Mark at all times updated with the status of the speakers and Mark was responsible for collecting the money for the Pre-sales.
> ...


FWIW i'm of the opinion Dave, did right by me, and by all the others who he sent the speakers out to. Mark never bothered returning my emails. all it would have taken was a simple *"hey guys i'm having some personal issues, it will be a few more weeks till i get these in."*
no one answered me and i was ready to go to paypal and dispute the claim. the only thing that made a difference was Dave taking the time to get back to me and let me know what was going on. 

For some reason it seems like he's being labeled as the bad guy here. Unless what he posted here is in-accurate, i don't see what happened that was so bad that people are alluding to.


JMO YMMV


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

quietfly said:


> FWIW i'm of the opinion Dave, did right by me, and by all the others who he sent the speakers out to. Mark never bothered returning my emails. all it would have taken was a simple *"hey guys i'm having some personal issues, it will be a few more weeks till i get these in."*
> no one answered me and i was ready to go to paypal and dispute the claim. the only thing that made a difference was Dave taking the time to get back to me and let me know what was going on.
> 
> For some reason it seems like he's being labeled as the bad guy here. Unless what he posted here is in-accurate, i don't see what happened that was so bad that people are alluding to.
> ...


All I have to add to this (after only knowing and dealing with the guy for 2.5 years) is that I really think he tries to do good by others and meant well in his decisions, however did not openly tell anyone (on Diyma) that he was doing anything as this was Marks deal. I am under the impression that Mark and Dave were friends until this little transaction took place. I think Dave just reacted and maybe should have done something a bit differently, not sure what, but something that would result in a different outcome. I suck at writing, never know the right words, lol.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DAT said:


> Let me clarify - Mark and I agreed to market some 8's. So I contacted a speaker builder and worked out the logistics with Mark’s input under my Business account.
> 
> 
> Mark and I agreed to just Pre-sale only 12 Pair of speakers, I kept Mark at all times updated with the status of the speakers and Mark was responsible for collecting the money for the Pre-sales.
> ...


Ok now lets put it out here.

All you did was call them and told them that it was ok to talk to me about the some drivers. I told the company what i wanted, how i need it to sound what specs I was looking for. I paid the fees to run the pre-sale. I did the ground work. I did all the talking to the builder on the driver. I ran the it all you did was let me use your account that you had never used until now. I agree to split the drivers with you so you could make money. It was all me so do not set back and make it seem like you work out the driver. I did it all. I did the testing and gave the go ahead on the design. All you did was get an email or 3 from them and relay that to me. 

*Next you paid you paid like 5% of what the total cost was. So do not act like you put in a large amount. SEE IN THE BELOW READING.*

You are lieing Dave, it was not a month, it was about 19 days.

Here is the deal. I used Dave account to have the speaker built. He told me he had an account with the company, so as friend he said we use it. I said cool. I had already been in talks with the guys at the company about what I want to do even before I knew Dave had an account.

Now the deal was we where going to split the remaining drivers. I told him i would keep some of the funds for shipping and shipping supplies and all that is need to get them test and out the door. He knew this and said ok. Right Dave you remember these talks right? 

Once he told me the drivers where ready which was on a Wednesday Apirl the 3 if i remember correctly, he said he think that would be ready that next week. I said ok. That same week I had a large charge back to my paypal account and the money was taken on international deal i got burned. THAT WAS NO ONE PROBLEM BUT MINE. MY FAULT MY ISSUE. I JUST HAD TO FIX THIS AND GET THE PRODUCTS PAID FOR.

So i had to come up with the funds to replace it all. So a week past. I paid a portion the company and then about 8 days later the rest. Dave said he would pay $600 of it. I said ok great fine. Wait he offer to pay more saying he can borrow it and i pay it back. I said no sir, I don't know them I will do have in a few day. But Way pay some, He was going to make money off the drivers also.

Moving on and keep the above in mind.

I had one guy in Cali that could not use his drivers as it would not work in his install and want to get a refund. I told him I could not do that sir, it was a pre-sale, but i will try to see if I can sell them to someone else for you. He said he understand and he said he would look for someone to buy them also.

He called a couples days late saying he has someone to buy his spot, i said cool. I told him to have the guy pay him and I will ship the driver directly to him. A day or 2 later he said the guy wanted to pay me and i could give him his money back, so i said that would be fine, have him to pay me and i will send you your money back and send him the drivers. 

*As i said in my first post I was down for a while and not around the forums much had personal issue with my oldest son. So Dave and i talked on a Tuesday night around 9pm and told him what the account guy said, to come get the drivers Wednesday after 1pm. Wednesday came and I heard nothing from Dave after that for over a week. Nothing!!! As we was suppose to be meeting up so i can get my portion of the drivers and the drivers that need to be shipped.
*
Now The Cali guy we had not talked. The next Saturday morning i got an email saying it was a charge back to my account that did not go thru. There was no name or anything about who it was. So i looked up the transaction number and it was the Cali guy. So i emailed him and asked him why he did that. He told me he never got his money back and We had gotten the money for the 8's. I said no sir i never got the money from the guy. He said yes sir you did. I told him to call me. He did and he told me the guy that wanted to buy his spot seen Dave on the forum saying he was taking over the AP and the Intimid8r sales and shipment, so he contacted Dave and told Dave what the deal was and paid Dave the money for the product.

Now remember I still haven't heard from Dave, As we was suppose to be meeting up to slip the drivers. 

Now the guy from Cali told me the guy paid Dave as i stated above and he contact Dave about getting his money and Dave told him to open a Dispute case on me to get it back. I said what really. I was in the dark until that Saturday is when i found out that Dave was shipping the drivers and taking over the sales. *I never asked him to do it. I never told him he need to. I had it all handled. *

So Dave you did not pay $600 you paid $240 because you got this guy money and did refund the cali his money. And again way not you stood to make money on my hard work and the product also. And remember, i even told you that because we used your account you can have the first 4-5 sales remember this? 

Next i had went out and bought shipping supplies to ship the products, got boxes and labels made for the products. Set-up so i could test them and do match pairs as I always do, just as I told Dave I would do. Again Dave remember the talks on the phone. 

So i login to the forum and see all of the stuff in the pre-sale and was completely blind side by it all. I had been getting text that day also from a few people asking me and i said I have no idea what you guys are talking about. No way that is happening. I was in the dark, Why wouldn't i be, i knew nothing. So I called Dave no answer. I text him and ask him to contact me as some as possible. I got nothing. So someone else contact him and guess what. He replies to them. So I send him another text asking him why he could reply to everyone else, but not me? I finally get a reply saying I asked him to call, and he could only text, OK really.

So I ask him about the guy in Cali he says he never told the guy that, but ya he got the money. He said he never knew the guy want his money back, the guy from Cali said Dave is lieing. Ok, if you didn't know way would you tell him and me that when you sell the first pair you would give him his money back?

So I asked him, what is going on with the 8's I got no reply. So I then asked him when can we meet so can get my share. He tells me we will talk about that later. I said talk about what. Now let pull my phone out so i do not miss qoute him here. One moment...............................................................

I had asked him what going on with the post on the forum and the guy in cali

*I qouted him* " I was just told it will be taken care of. Like I said a guy is answer and updating for me. Kinda left out right now"

I ask him about the 8 again.

*I qoute him* "Nothing really going on with the 8's thread pre much everything shipped out." 

*I qoute him* " On the *8's it's out my hands right now, I do have another version in the works.........I will see"

*I qoute him* "What he wants to due after all 8's are shipped He was saying you will probably end up with 4 or 5 pair of them"

I say to him Bull %[email protected]#, Dave who is He? and he had nothing to do with this So out of the 50 pairs we ordered I get 4-5 pair. I asked are you for real?

So asked after all driver are shipped there is like what 32 pair left and I get 4-5 pairs.

*I qoute him* 

"No here is the deal nothing else more to say,

Your where only suppose to pre-sale 12 pair you did like 18 you pocketed the extra money. You didn't pay for the speakers when they whre ready. Might sound like they (name of company) was cool, but your name not on the contract. Second of all even got your money taken from the paypal deal its your fault for putting the $$ in separate account. So legally this was my 8's I was going to slit 50/50 after the 12 pre sold were shipped.

So I sold it to another guy to take over, I got version in design so no worries about the first series

You disappointed me dude real bad you have no idea what you have do e and the guys that you think believe in you don't they are so happy about someone else doing AP. I didn't steal anything it was offered to me and a few of the guys you know and they turned it down. Saying you ran AP in the ground

So the new guy is going to let you possibly have what is left of the remaining 8's after they are all delivered but the pre-sold 8's he say is coming out your half."

I simple say that is bull*#@ and as I said above we talked about buying supplies and shipping and all the stuff needed. So pocket nothing. I told as i said in my other post I stood by him when people was coming down on him. Next said I think he had this planned from the start

I went on to say. For these 8's all it was your account. The money came from my card. You no right to sell anything and if you did that is still more then shady on his part. I called him and wife answered the phone and i asked to speak to him she said he was driving and that he could not talk. I ask her he was just text me like 20 sec ago, but he can't talk, she said no he driving and traffic is bad, I said ok thank you, can you please have him call me. 

I HAVE ALL OF THIS IS TEXTS AND EMAILS!!!!

*I heard nothing from him until yesterday after i posted and talked to one of his friends here. If you what you did was so cool and not shady why you call me finally yesterday asking me what is going on and ya i kind went off a little, he tells me he wasn't trying to steal them he just shipped them, I said ya right you sold the drivers, he tell me ya, but Mark I went back and bought the driver back from the guy and i have your half here man. I said Dave you could have just talked to me and let me know what was going on. He said ok i did it wrong. Can we fix this asking me what I want him to post on the forum. I said Dave i am pissed right now and i will call you in a couple of days so we can work this out. Dave your a lier man. I PUT THIS ON MY KIDS. You know you went behind back to keep the darn drivers. Said it in the text. They where yours!!!

This is just bull that all this has to come out like this when someone knows that they simple just done things the wrong way. 


P.S.
You guys would have got the products maybe 5-6 later after i tested them all and ensured they meet the spec I had set forth for them and then did the match pairs for the drivers insuring you got drivers that was as close to the same as possible. I did this with the Arian and Nz's. I sent out emails to everyone to the paypal email address you paid from go look. I also stated that in the first post of the pre-sale if anything changes i would contact everyone via email. Go look!
*


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

And...

There's that wash I was talking about.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> And...
> 
> There's that wash I was talking about.


seems more like dirty laundry, lol.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Mark - 

You came to me to have some 8's built. You did do the work in the pre-sale thread, but i did just as much as you in testing the drivers here in my display , it was me who sent you 4 samples ( remember? ) 

Look I was testing the drivers as much you! Deal was we would split the profit and remaining drivers after the pre-sale. 

I could have just had the speakers built myself and done really well, but it was you asking me to get some 8's built as your first Melodic Acoustics driver. I was trusting in you to be a good business partner. 

So I was more than happy to do that, but let's see you sold 18 pairs ( not the 12 we agreed on ) so thats *$6480*

You sent me *$3100.xx * where did the money go?? if we sold 12 pair thats *$4320, *so where is the money???

So i paid the difference and then have the Uhaul truck rental fees, all the shipping via FEDEX. so roughly *$1100 out of my pocket*. 

So I would love to split the 8's with you but your really the shady guy in this deal.. pay up or shut-up. I was warned , but I didn't listen 

You got more issues coming up with all the guys on your latest speaker deal and no speakers to provide them yet, yet you still accept the money to pay for other things ( probably $8000 USD ). It's coming down and hard, you can't rob from peter to pay paul. 

Eventually guys will see your ways.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ouch.......and the lesson here is even amongst friends, when talking business, a contract is necessary! Without it its all just he said she said.........


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Interested to see where this thread goes....


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

I wholeheartedly believe there's a lot more here than we all know .... Not very pretty at all...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

mmiller said:


> Interested to see where this thread goes....


Don't know where else it could go....mark feels betrayed, Dave feels justified, and AP suffers.......that looks like the end of it.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

"What we've got here is failure to
communicate."


Cue's GnR civil war.....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Here again:

You can see me and others trying to get a hold of Mark, yet he keeps saying he *always gets back to guys* via Pm or Email fast.... I wait days for him to reply back yet others not answer for week or more...

Yet I have guys thanking me for getting the speakers out, a*s they tried to file a PP claim yet the 45 days was gone*. 


Hmmm last post in his thread for the 8's was 2-21-2013, then he disappeared ?? Family issues or no family issues he could have had someone post for him in the thread. Even his business partner could not get a hold of him phone or pm. Hell at the same time I was dealing with my wife's family being in a horrible car accident yet, I still came home in the middle of the night just to get the speakers shipped out. 

Then you got to think "why did Mark lose his other speaker line? " 

You don't lose unless you screw up a lot.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...142-pre-sale-wait-over-8-mid-bass-here-6.html


I'm pretty much done with this thread. Mark has his backers and I have mine.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DAT said:


> Mark -
> 
> You came to me to have some 8's built. You did do the work in the pre-sale thread, but i did just as much as you in testing the drivers here in my display , it was me who sent you 4 samples ( remember? )
> 
> ...



Ok lets get your lies straight. Unless my email was down, i count them 15 sold and maybe missing something. 15 x 360= $5400. Next some people didn't pay as a gift so some money was lost there. if you like i can send you a screen shot of my email folder with everyone that i sold in it. I everything I have sold back since 2008

Next i have shipped Via UPS here locally for so many times with speakers I know how near they charge by weight. I told you this. From here to Cali for 16 pounds cost me about $37-43. Cheapest anywhere was $29. We call it 32 for all shipping. 15 x 32 = 480 with tax $516. Now I know just about how much bubble wrap it takes to ship drivers I done it how many this now 200 and more. I have it down to a science the way I package. When sent all my other drivers. 18 boxes I used a total of 1300 feet of bubble with a 100 feet I was using about 35-40 sq feet in each box. 100 sq feet roll at my local packaging supply store, storage room place. Now with these monster i bought like 1600 sq feet do to there weight. I bought at my local packaging 30 boxes at 24 x 12 x 12 heavy duty at $4.50 each, with tax that is $145, now the darn boxes like i did for the last shipment of AP. The Brief case style I did for these, by the way all a waste. 25 of them at $15.30 each $382.50 plus $34 shipping. Then the Black foam like done for the AP stuff. 4' x 8' sheets, 5 of them at $340 shipped to me. 5 packs of labels for the boxes. $73. 

You add it all up. And Then subtract it form what we paid for the drivers sir. That is where the money went.

Once more you paid $240 for the drivers you got $360 for the guy that took the guy for cali stop.

Next you told me you had a truck to pick them up. But do remember you saying something about a Uhaul. So maybe your right on that one. 

Now you have not Darn idea what your talking about. The AR6.3 sell only 5 was sold at the end as i stop selling them. furthermore they are getting Nz Duo in place of them. 2 of them already have their Nz Duo and the other 2 are going out this week and one guy is awaiting on something else. So $8000 sir, you sound really crazy right now. Where and the world did you get that number. I have more Nz3 and Arian here sir. As i told everyone no worries that will be taken care of. So once more please State facts and stop the lies sir. Please, your making it worst.

Now i have some facts, Who company name did you use to open an account with a large company and start selling their products on ebay. Said company found out dropped you. Next that not the only thing you did with said company. O not your company. You did it because the large company would not deal with you.

Please do not try to through dirt sir when you have no idea what your talking about. I have these facts, Again in email. That not the only lie you told on me and others. But do not want to drag them in to this. And if the person company talking about want me to remove just call me or email.

Yes you sent me the Drivers to test because they shipped them to you or you picked them up. It was your account. But it was all me other then that. You near told me once you test anything. I did all the testing in Ally's car. You did nothing on the design level I did all the talks on that level. You picked them up and did talk to me after that.

Fact is if you felt i was doing something wrong I talked to you nearly day. Why not just ask me what was going on. Why just take 35-32 pairs of the products. Why not just talk to me. Because you knew you was about to do something very underhanded sir. You knew this. That is way you called me yesterday trying to fix it. Now you trying to just bring some bull out your rear-end to make it look right. You know exactly what we talk about. And stop lieing sir. We never said only 12 would be sold That is what I told you we would use. The other money for the supplies. You know darn well that was the truth. Next you told me you sold them. I have that in a text sir. Now you say you have them. You lieing man. I was willing to come to a resolution about this yesterday. After i relaxed a bit. You know you was wrong for the way you did this.

Who did you tell yesterday I going to give Mark his half, because that is the right thing to do. Come Dave Man you know the way you do this was wrong.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DAT said:


> Here again:
> 
> You can see me and others trying to get a hold of Mark, yet he keeps saying he *always gets back to guys* via Pm or Email fast.... I wait days for him to reply back yet others not answer for week or more...
> 
> ...


Read the first page what did i say I will contact everyone via email right. When you told they was ready. Few day i sent email to everyone in the pre-sale to the paypal email address saying they will be in hand in about 10 days. Guys check your email. I didn't disappear. Dat you full of it. You talked to me just about everyday. What was the time frame i post on how long it would take. That date started when the pre-sale ended not when you paid. We all know this. It went over maybe 10 days. 

So try again.

Edit:

Once more sir you have no idea, I never owned a speaker brand I was the Global rep. And I did lose anything sir. You think you know so much. I gave it up. Please once more get it Straight. Next i never got a call. I was talking to you every order day. And it is funny how you never addressed and the question i asked you simple just tried to bring up more bull to justify the crap you pulled. *I answer everything you said in detail and point for point. Have you done that. * I have facts and emails and texts to prove it all. I made on excuse for what happen and the delay. But I fixed it. You on the other hand wasn't man enough to just say Mark what coming on or this is what I going to do. You do it behind my back. Ya after we had talked.

And you used Family issue why you couldn't talk to me. So please don't do that. I am asking nicely. Next I stayed up to 4-5 in the morning supporting my customers so don't you ever talk to me about support. I stayed up days testing and getting products ready for to ship. How long did i say up at finals helping and supporting you? 

Next I say once more. You took it on to ship the driver without saying anything to me. That was your doing not mine. You stopped taking my calls and wouldn't answer my texts. But once more. If you would have mate up with me and gave me the products, every driver would have been tested then shipped. You lied about selling all the drivers, now you have them again. But you loss if you get screwed by a so call friend.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

Is the OP from down under getting his drivers?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

From what I see its either divulge everything or stop it. If you don't both of you will loose. As it is I think too much damage has already been done.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

claydo said:


> Don't know where else it could go....mark feels betrayed, Dave feels justified, and AP suffers.......that looks like the end of it.


I couldn't agree more, this is definitely going to to tarnish the AP brand, whether the parties involved want to believe it, or not.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Guys please I ask once more to not bring AP into this anymore. This has nothing in no way to do with AP. NOTHING. The Intimid8r was nothing to with AP. So please leave that out of this. I made this clear. Please.

And you guys are right you many of you I said I was not coming out here and say anything. But Dave just kept telling people things that where just not true. I guess to make himself look better and try and trash me. But i have wish Dave to best of luck on all he do. I simple said and still say he handle this very wrong. We are men and more so was friends. If you thought anything was wrong you could have talked to me. You know you could say and tell me anything. 

I did not want to do this or let come to this.

Oh, I am done with this also the facts are laid out in detail.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

And now to the topic at hand. 

To the OP you drivers are on their way to you. I did not open the box, I did not touch the product as i informed you i would not. I even ask the Post office not to remove the FedEx label that was on it so you can see i did not touch do anything to the package other then to ship them to you. You have all tracking and pictures as i said i would send to you in your email. If you want to post the tracking info here that is your choice.

Sorry for all this and you can have this bull*&@# slinging thread locked, closed and deleted if you like.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Audible Physics said:


> Now i have some facts, Who company name did you use to open an account with a large company and start selling their products on ebay. Said company found out dropped you. Next that not the only thing you did with said company. O not your company. You did it because the large company would not deal with you.


Oh Mark, this alone says a Ton ! I think we both know he has been dropped from things more times than a hookers panties.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see this as being beneficial to anyone any more. if the OP is getting his drivers I vote that the thread be locked and or deleted. I'm sorry I asked about it, I feel like I just opened someone's hamper and caught a whiff of their skid marked breeches.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

DAT said:


> Here again:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done with this thread. Mark has his backers and I have mine.


Peace

It's not a matter of who has backers. As originally stated, its a matter of ethics and reputation. I personally know that Mark had absolutely NO intentions of even responding to the less than honorable actions that resulted from a person he trusted but shot him the shaft. He has too much respect for the forum and its members to be confused with foolishness by arguing from a distance. Instead he decided to handle _his own_ business and allow karma to work as it does. However, after the most recent slanderous attempts to impugn his integrity-as a man and as a business-it would be incredibly unwise for _any_ reasonable person to allow this to go on any further.

I'm personally pleased that the truth of the matter has been clarified and brought to light. Mark keeps his word and quickly deviates from the easy path in order to help out others. Many people on here can attest to his humility and selflessness from direct experience, whether one such person continues to drag his name through the mud or not. It's actually a challenge getting past the irony.

Again, respectfully, it's not a matter of who has "backers;" it's a matter of ethics and reputation.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

quietfly said:


> I don't see this as being beneficial to anyone any more. if the OP is getting his drivers I vote that the thread be locked and or deleted. I'm sorry I asked about it, I feel like I just opened someone's hamper and caught a whiff of their skid marked breeches.


It won't be deleted.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It won't be deleted.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Agreed, it absolutely will not be !


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> getting Nz Duo in place of them. 2 of them already have their Nz Duo and the other 2 are going out this week and one guy is awaiting on something else.


I would like to go on record that I was one of the guys who went in on the pre-order for the AR6.3. Initially, I was not sure who to contact after reading the changeover in the Intimid8er thread since that too was a presale similar to the AR6.3. I had my share of confusion, so I contacted both Dave and Mark. I was able to reach both, and told to work with Mark and ended up dealing with Mark. I received the NZ Duo pair today from Mark in place of the AR6.3 as we discussed via phone and email. I vouch for the above as one of the guys that got upgraded from an AR6.3 to an Nz Duo and felt everything was handled professionally and timely. No drama .

I will most likely continue to run the AP Nz3 in my Civic, and the Arians in our Smart for the rest of the season as I have nothing against any of these drivers or the AP brand. Most importantly I have invested in the install and way too much tuning time to change things out in the middle of the competition season. Having said that, and this was with careful thought prior to this thread and for a little time now, I have not and will no longer be representing Team Audible Physics for the remainder of the season (I did previously but have not done so since a competition back in late March). This has nothing to do with Rishi or Mark. I am not looking for a new team at the moment...just want to focus on the audio and feel the best thing for me and my wife (who competes with me in MECA) is not to be affiliated. This may change in the future, but right now, we really want to focus on the audio, and hopefully, the OP and others can get everything squared away and resolve any remaining issues and move forward. At the end of the day, I think we all just want to enjoy this hobby, and hopefully, everyone can get back to that point.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait a minute?!

Can we have a quick intermission? 

You said your wife competes?

Pictures, or it didnt happen!


Edit: I'm jelly, my wife won't let me do anything to her car besides swap the factory speakers out for some CDTs, not even a small 8" sub.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's worth anything I got my speakers within two business days after I sent DAT my shipping information.

EDIT: Damn. Just read a few pages. 

Did the guy from cali get his $$/speakers? Everything else should be taken to PM's.

This wouldn't happen if everyone communicated a little bit better. 


Also, there's a lesson to be learned here. Always lay out rules for sales and NEVER make any exceptions.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Wait a minute?!
> 
> Can we have a quick intermission?
> 
> ...


Yes she does.
I have met her, I have auditioned both of their cars, and they're 1st place legit competitors.
Even their kids compete in SPL!
But you would already know that if you'd leave "The Bayou" and come visit us occasionally out here. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

There aren't too many comps I can get to by air boat Bret!

Besides, do you know how hard it is build an SQ system that can over power all the extra noise on an air boat?!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I only came on here to state my first hand experience and to point out things were resolved for me, and sounds like the OP and others can get things sorted out as well. I don't think (for anyone) it is very constructive to continue the back and forth personally, and I think the OP's point IIRC was he did try to communicate, and it was not until he posted a public thread that he was able to get some action. My hope is that things can be handled via email, PM or phone as well, as we all don't need drama and should be able to enjoy and focus on audio.



Fricasseekid said:


> You said your wife competes?
> 
> Pictures, or it didnt happen!


And as Bret pointed out, but if you want pics, there are plenty on my build thread(s) in my sig . The Civic is my car in Modified and my wife's car is the Smart in Street. Here in CA, these are the two most competed classes, which IMHO makes it quite fun.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Dave did right by me in this transaction as I received my 8"s. 

Though the dissolution of Dave and Marks partnership in this transaction needs to be put to rest so we can all move on. All verbal and written agreements should be honored. 

If one person had all shipping materials and the other person took it upon them self to ship, all shipping cost should be responsibility of the person that shipped the product.

If someone sold more in pre-sale that should be the be taken from the stock of the person that over sold.

If a party paid a balance that was to be covered by the other party, the party should reimburse the other party.

If the parties agreed to split drivers after pre-sale then drivers should still be split 12 pre-sale, 19 sets to Dave, and 19 sets to Mark (if there were 50 pairs manufactured).

After all is square they should shake hands and go about their business.

I have had one transaction with Dave and it was a good experience with me. I have also had quite a few E-mail, P.M. conversations with Mark, and Mark is a great guy, and very helpful.

Mark had some family issues, so what things happen family is always first, should that had been made public, sure. I'm sure most people would not have minded waiting a little longer for the family matter to be on a track of resolution. I am sure everyone on this board has had a family matter and we all deal with them in our own way.

Dave knew Mark was having some issues and took it upon himself to get the drivers. Initiative is a great thing in any field but should have been discussed with Mark prior to taking any action.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> We hope to see you and all of your team members at the Knoxville show on June 9th. If you need ANYthing from us or our team please let me know, even if it's just directions to the show. I can supply you with my phone number. We hope to see you guys soon.


^^

Thanks for the generous offer!!! I really appreciate it!!! I'm hoping that we will be able to make this show.


Thanks,
Demetrius


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very well said Richard!




papasin said:


> I would like to go on record that I was one of the guys who went in on the pre-order for the AR6.3. Initially, I was not sure who to contact after reading the changeover in the Intimid8er thread since that too was a presale similar to the AR6.3. I had my share of confusion, so I contacted both Dave and Mark. I was able to reach both, and told to work with Mark and ended up dealing with Mark. I received the NZ Duo pair today from Mark in place of the AR6.3 as we discussed via phone and email. I vouch for the above as one of the guys that got upgraded from an AR6.3 to an Nz Duo and felt everything was handled professionally and timely. No drama .
> 
> I will most likely continue to run the AP Nz3 in my Civic, and the Arians in our Smart for the rest of the season as I have nothing against any of these drivers or the AP brand. Most importantly I have invested in the install and way too much tuning time to change things out in the middle of the competition season. Having said that, and this was with careful thought prior to this thread and for a little time now, I have not and will no longer be representing Team Audible Physics for the remainder of the season (I did previously but have not done so since a competition back in late March). This has nothing to do with Rishi or Mark. I am not looking for a new team at the moment...just want to focus on the audio and feel the best thing for me and my wife (who competes with me in MECA) is not to be affiliated. This may change in the future, but right now, we really want to focus on the audio, and hopefully, the OP and others can get everything squared away and resolve any remaining issues and move forward. At the end of the day, I think we all just want to enjoy this hobby, and hopefully, everyone can get back to that point.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> There aren't too many comps I can get to by air boat Bret!
> 
> Besides, do you know how hard it is build an SQ system that can over power all the extra noise on an air boat?!


Air boat.......love it! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I was the guy who stepped in for one of the preorders. I took over for Goldenears who's from California. Like Mark wrote I did not want to send my money directly to him, I wanted to make sure the transaction was authorized and legit and to save Goldenears possible shipping expenses. 

It was during this time of me trying to get Mark's email for his PayPal that Dave posted on the thread. We pm'd a couple times and at that time I thought Dave was just helping Mark out so I PP Dave the money. And because I trusted Dave from other dealings I gifted him the money. He shipped my set that day or the next morning. 

I think goldenears said he was going to be sent a set of Intimid8rs I THINK because we had paid different people. And marks preorder money looks to be tied up but this last bit is speculation. 


I sincerely hope mark N dave can sit down together put all their receipts on the table and get their deal to the spot they had talked about and put emotions behind them and even more hopeful...become friends again. I really think there was overreaction on all sides that escalated itself thru emails from worried buyers and between the two. 

At the end of the day its looking more and more like all buyers are being covered and its just some business to be done to figure out what to do with the rest to make both parties ok. Pretty sure there has been a lot of emotion and pride to work through but its doable.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread = **** SHOW! WOW! 
Sorry to any and all involved in any fashion.....just a mess!


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

I sent money to Mark, got the speakers from DAT with no problems. I find all of this surprising to say the least as from what I have experienced both guys have been excellent to deal with.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Unsubed.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

i got my speakers right around the time i was supposed to receive them, the conflict between Mark and Dave has no business here and I hope they both learn their lesson. If anything, from a customer's point of view, Dave suited up and showed up.
Mark is good at sales, DAT is good at organization... could have been a viable partnership.

I have mine installed, but no signal or amp, my car battery is dead so I need to order a new one.


----------



## estanley1 (May 4, 2013)

papasin said:


> I only came on here to state my first hand experience and to point out things were resolved for me, and sounds like the OP and others can get things sorted out as well. I don't think (for anyone) it is very constructive to continue the back and forth personally, and I think the OP's point IIRC was he did try to communicate, and it was not until he posted a public thread that he was able to get some action. My hope is that things can be handled via email, PM or phone as well, as we all don't need drama and should be able to enjoy and focus on audio.
> 
> 
> 
> And as Bret pointed out, but if you want pics, there are plenty on my build thread(s) in my sig . The Civic is my car in Modified and my wife's car is the Smart in Street. Here in CA, these are the two most competed classes, which IMHO makes it quite fun.


Wise man.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*Guys I will be the first to say sorry.* I never want to come on here with any of this, I promise you. I stayed away from it as long as I could. Just so much was being said that need to be clarified. I told many i would stay away and i was washing my hands with it. But it just kept coming.

But anyway you guys are right. Tons of this could have been handle better on both ends. I make no excuses on my part. Communication is key in any type partnership. 

*I will say Sorry to all my DIYMA family for this.* As it truly hurts me to see stuff like this happen that could have been handle between the involved parties privately. Rock on everyone and God speed in your quest for Sonic Utopia! 

*I will be away from the forums for a little while closing out the family issues and working on something new and great, if anyone needs to contact me please do so at my number or email.*

[email protected]

404-683-8626

*It was said and it was done. Where there is a start, so there will be an End!!!!!*

END​


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey mark, no appologies necessary! Yes, it got ugly, but everyone had to know it was an ugly deal allready. When Dave took over AP, I wondered immediately " what happened to mark". Without you posting anything, I think everyone just hoped you were ok. Even though some of us don't know you personally, after reading posts by you , and about you, for a while, it kinda feels like we do. I allways thought of the polite dude who uses sir, not a common phrase these days, and certainly couldn't associate anyone else with the brand you seemed so passionate about. But times change and so do we, so I guess we'll just wait and see what's next. Hopefully you and Dave can come to terms one day, but if ya don't we all need a rival or two to keep us on our toes anyway. Classy appology anyway, needed or not, and good luck with your family business, hope you get that straight. Good day sir!

Yes I like the sir that much, I ended with it!


----------



## douglas_tome (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm having a problem with DAT too. And will post here. Don't want to open another topic. If the moderator think it's necessary I can do this.

The thing is that I bought a Fosgate 3 sixty.3 from him about 6 months ago and still didn't get it or money back.
He had some problems to ship. And when he did it my friend who would receive it in USA has moved from that address. And the package came back to DAT. Yes he confirmed that to me.

Now I'm trying to talk to him via PM but he never answer me. I proposed that he give my money back and I would pay him the money he spent with USPS.
Or ship to other address. Never got a solution.

Now I'm unhappy to come here and expose this. Would be really better to solve through regular way.

PS. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

douglas_tome said:


> I'm having a problem with DAT too. And will post here. Don't want to open another topic. If the moderator think it's necessary I can do this.
> 
> The thing is that I bought a Fosgate 3 sixty.3 from him about 6 months ago and still didn't get it or money back.
> He had some problems to ship. And when he did it my friend who would receive it in USA has moved from that address. And the package came back to DAT. Yes he confirmed that to me.
> ...


I think this thread is pretty much dead, I'd start a new thread because this is a different situation....


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok peeps i have some 8 inch drivers sitting in front of me .I have just got home from my third massive day in a row at work so sleepy . I will test the 8s in the morning .

I will then post some thoughts on this matter ,as lots of people have had something to say but i wanted to wait till i had drivers .


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Ethics in business are gone. also this is why pre-sales are a pain in the butt


----------



## xwfalcon (Dec 23, 2012)

I gave the 8s a test today rapped in towels crossed @40hz everything seems fine .

I would like to THANK EVERYONE that helped ,supported and wished me well in this matter .

Now i would like to make a few things CLEAR .

First off i will start with Mark at all times he has treated me with respect ,has always wanted to get this matter resolved and for me to get my drivers .There was one and only one email i found from him a tiny bit rude .But he has since said sorry to me ,for me having to go through this .So i wish Mark and his company all the best ,would all so mention as long as it was not a PRE-SALE and i was only dealing with Mark i might do business again .

Dave on the other hand i will never ever have anything to do with again .I lay blame at his feet for this whole thread that really should of never happened .He made me feel like i had no other choice .I find all of his actions in this matter totally disgusting .
I have read the the other thread concerning Dave ,i have read a number of times in the other thread other unhappy members posting about Dave .

So hopefully this thread and the other one will make people think twice about dealing with Dave .


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

xwfalcon said:


> I gave the 8s a test today rapped in towels crossed @40hz everything seems fine .
> 
> I would like to THANK EVERYONE that helped ,supported and wished me well in this matter .
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you at least got your drivers Mark and everything is working ok. At least something, despite the time and aggravation for you via Dave, good came out of this.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

MUGWUMP said:


> If it's worth anything I got my speakers within two business days after I sent DAT my shipping information.
> 
> EDIT: Damn. Just read a few pages.
> 
> ...


I found Schizm to take over my preorder as Mark asked in order for me to get a refund. Schizm paid for them but i didnt get a refund. Dave took over the sale and I waited for 2 weeks after the 8s started being shipped to buyers to get a refund. I guess no one else bought these speakers from Dave because that's how he was going to refund me. I ended up having Dave ship me the 8s so I wouldn't end up sol. Mark is a good guy, Dave seems to be a good guy, I think the timing and the situation is what messed things up. Basically, I won't buy on preorder again. 

PS. If anyone is looking for a set of Intimid8rs I have a pair for sale. PM me


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Golden Ear said:


> I found Schizm to take over my preorder as Mark asked in order for me to get a refund. Schizm paid for them but i didnt get a refund. Dave took over the sale and I waited for 2 weeks after the 8s started being shipped to buyers to get a refund. I guess no one else bought these speakers from Dave because that's how he was going to refund me. I ended up having Dave ship me the 8s so I wouldn't end up sol. Mark is a good guy, Dave seems to be a good guy, I think the timing and the situation is what messed things up. Basically, I won't buy on preorder again.
> 
> PS. If anyone is looking for a set of Intimid8rs I have a pair for sale. PM me


John, nothing at all to do with a preorder, that is just how Dave operates - more often than not. Have you seen the 'other' thread ? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/149184-problems-dat.html


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

6spdcoupe said:


> John, nothing at all to do with a preorder, that is just how Dave operates - more often than not. Have you seen the 'other' thread ? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/149184-problems-dat.html


Maybe you can help me change my name on here, I'm not John 

But no, I haven't seen that thread. I'll take a look at it. Thanks for the heads-up.

And seriously, if you can help me change my name pm me. Thanks


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

just read all that mess and now i have a headache... spell check spell check spell check people!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AUDIO_GOD said:


> just read all that mess and now i have a headache... spell check spell check spell check people!!!


pUNCTUATION! 

JK...or am I?


----------

